# St. Clair toad



## Jmar (Sep 8, 2017)

The elites killed them here, but it keeps pumping out big fish.


----------



## Jmar (Sep 10, 2017)

5.65lb 21 1/2 inches


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow. Healthy looking fish -- that must have been a lot of fun. 

I went out for a couple of hours this morning for a boat ride. Going to hit what I hope is a productive lake tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2017)

huge fish, nice!


----------



## handyandy (Sep 14, 2017)

Dang nice smallies. I miss that lake I spent a summer in Detroit area when I was there I spent every weekend I could fishing St. Clair awesome smallie fishery I miss it.


----------

